# Hawthorne Ratrod



## deddings (Nov 11, 2016)

I just wrapped up this Hawthorne ratrod build. Every part was gathered at a local swap meet in Grand Rapids, Ohio a few weeks back. It is certainly a fun ride, and a head turner at our local slow rolls. Ride on!


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 11, 2016)

That was a fun swap meet and that's a nice rat you have there. Looks like fun to ride.


----------

